# Can anyone hold down a job? severe DR and DP



## samiam (Jan 28, 2011)

I am attempting to get a job right now any kind of general labor its nearly impossible to focus with DP& DR I want to know if other people are even able to function and work? mine is chronic DP so its pretty severe. pls share


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

I have DR & I work from 9-6. I suggest working part time instead of full time. I've had DR since 2008. Ever since then, it's never, ever gone away so I guess you can say mine is chronic too. Most of my days, I often space out, try to ignore it or just try to realize the things around me. There are days where I feel so strange & wrong that I have to go home. Having a job won't be as easy for you compared to the people around you without DP/DR but it's possible. I've had this job in September 2010(but ive worked there before).. I plan to quit within the week but not 'cause of my DR. It's cause Im moving. (Not sure how well that will go.) I've had this job for almost half a year & only had to skip work like twice. Odds are, you'll do O.K but it's not going to be too easy. But it won't be tough either unless you let it get to you. Find ways to make your job bearable. Like making friends or sneaking on your ipod. If it wasnt for my ipod & my buddy workin with me, I'd see no good reason in working (besides the money. depends on the pay.) Goodluck.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

I held down a horrible job for a year with DP/DR. It was in a drug store with hundreds of fluorescent lights and in the middle of downtown so it was always busy. It was terrible but I did it. If I could manage that then I'm sure you could too. Overall even though it sucked sooo much, it helped. It gave me back a sense of pride and helped me to function during the worst of symptoms.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

So Tommy, you are of the opinion that it is really important to keep a job if possible in any way?

I am thinking about starting an apprenticeship soon, but I am afraid the stress will be unbearable


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Gypsy85 said:


> So Tommy, you are of the opinion that it is really important to keep a job if possible in any way?
> 
> I am thinking about starting an apprenticeship soon, but I am afraid the stress will be unbearable


The stress will probably be pretty bad. I will be the first to say that it is tough as nails to hold a job with DP. But if you want to beat DP you need to be as tough as a hammer.







it is critical to recovery to not let dp stop you from doing things that you would do without DP. That's part of moving on and living like you don't have it.


----------



## samiam (Jan 28, 2011)

ElSomething said:


> I have DR & I work from 9-6. I suggest working part time instead of full time. I've had DR since 2008. Ever since then, it's never, ever gone away so I guess you can say mine is chronic too. Most of my days, I often space out, try to ignore it or just try to realize the things around me. There are days where I feel so strange & wrong that I have to go home. Having a job won't be as easy for you compared to the people around you without DP/DR but it's possible. I've had this job in September 2010(but ive worked there before).. I plan to quit within the week but not 'cause of my DR. It's cause Im moving. (Not sure how well that will go.) I've had this job for almost half a year & only had to skip work like twice. Odds are, you'll do O.K but it's not going to be too easy. But it won't be tough either unless you let it get to you. Find ways to make your job bearable. Like making friends or sneaking on your ipod. If it wasnt for my ipod & my buddy workin with me, I'd see no good reason in working (besides the money. depends on the pay.) Goodluck.


I want to thank everyone so much for your responses..they really mean a lot to me I feel more confident now that I would be OK to do a part-time job. We'll see thanks for the good luck

people PLS share more responses!


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you Tommy...

I guess it does not matter whether I was afraid of this job before as well, right? Because I was... now, with DP, it seems unmanageable to me, although I KNOW that I CAN do it...


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

You're right gypsy. You CAN do it!


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

bixin said:


> I am attempting to get a job right now any kind of general labor its nearly impossible to focus with DP& DR I want to know if other people are even able to function and work? mine is chronic DP so its pretty severe. pls share


Hi. Good post, alot of people struggle in this department, with escalating medical bills and no income. I suffer from chronic DP/DR but it is slowly improving over just under a year. (grab wood!)

I found it very difficult to work.. however I had given up a social life and had my lovely mum to look after me and the horses at home. Work was the big challenge of the day.. My boss had just gone off sick so I had to hold the fort. I blundered in, struggled to focus on customers and tasks. I battled through constant migraines, losing vision and speech and having to abandon bemused customers as I ran out to the back room. I even made the ludicrous decision to take on the managers position that was offered to me, instead of cashing in the sick note I was handed by the doctor. Probably because I had DP!

Since then, Ive bought a new horse, and set up my first business. I wander blindly into things where as others would be afraid. My advise to you is go for it. It will not harm you and who cares what others think? You will be amazed at what you'll achieve.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> The stress will probably be pretty bad. I will be the first to say that it is tough as nails to hold a job with DP. But if you want to beat DP you need to be as tough as a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree totally. The job is hard, I dont deny it. But I don't think its done me any harm to continue to intergrate. Goodness knows what I'd have been like if I;d stayed in bed. Not where I am now anyway... What dosn't kill us only makes us stronger


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you guys!!! That gives me hope!!!!!


----------

